# Cycling Manager (free Online Game)



## PANTANI28 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cycling for fun CFF (Free Online cycling manager)*

If you like cycling, I'm sure you will enjoy CYCLINGFORFUN!!!! The game is a cycling manager totally free. In the game you can sign up riders, promote, train them....even we have national teams absolute and under23. 

The game is organized in different groups and divisions. Each group has 75 teams who compete between them. Each division has different gruoups depends on the category of that. 

The season has 50 stages. Every season we ran the most important tours (giro, tour, vuelta) but in 5 real stages. The rest are real stages too but every season are different. 

You can use 3 riders at every stage (your team have 15). You have to decide who is/are the best riders for this stage and put the best tactic (using different rols leader, helper....) 

We run every day from monday to saturday. On sunday there are the national team races. 

If you need some information you can read the help (english, spanish, Dutch, German.......) or you can ask in the forum (every country has his own section in the forum) . If you want you can use the mail in the game. My team is PANTANI28 and I could help you. 

We are almost 20 countries but some have very few players as USA, AUSTRALIA, SWITZERLAND....

We have just begun the season but you can join whenever you want.

Please join now!!! 

WWW.CYCLINGFORFUN.ORG 

If you need help, my team is PANTANI28. I will be pleased to help you


----------



## PANTANI28 (Dec 3, 2006)

The new season starts on Monday 4th. The game has been improved a lot this season and the English help section totally modified and improved, now you can download it in PDF format 

I hope you try the game because it is really great!!! 

See you in the races!!!


----------

